# Please help me with my questions



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2013)

Just in my 1 month stay here in Victoria, Melbourne... Have couple of queries. Can someone help me find for answers or gather information?

1) What is the biggest, worth the price, not so expensive health care here?
2) Anyone knows a GP who is a Filipino
3) Can anyone enlightens me about steps to take for my baby's monthly check-up? 
4) What are the requirements for Permanent Residency? 
5) Does anyone know vacant unit for rent here in Victoria? 
6) Any reliable cab you can recommend? 

Thank You!


----------

